# Baptists being mocked by being called Anabaptists



## Rufus (Jun 16, 2011)

I've searched the forums here before on this subject (the difference). However I've seen multiple times from different sources many Baptist brothers being called "anabaptists" with a very negative tone. How do we defend people who hold to credo-baptism from negative attacks.


----------



## Herald (Jun 16, 2011)

I usually consider the source and chalk up the accusation to ignorance of the facts. This isn't politics where one needs to attack their opponent. Of course, it's heartening when our Presbyterian brethren defend us from slander. 

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 16, 2011)

Convert to paedo?

Honestly I do not know how to prevent the association especially when most credos do not recognize the baptism of those who were baptized as a child. The sacramental views may differ between the credo camps, but as long as both camps require rebaptism in certain situations the associations will never cease.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2011)

Rebaptism.... and there ya go. It is a matter of defining baptism. There are also Presbyterians who do not consider Roman Catholic baptism as baptism. So I guess they are also anabaptists. I think Thornwell would be in that camp according to Sacramental Sorcery.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 16, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Rebaptism.... and there ya go. It is a matter of defining baptism. There are also Presbyterians who do not consider Roman Catholic baptism as baptism. So I guess they are also anabaptists. I think Thornwell would be in that camp according to Sacramental Sorcery.



Wouldn't the difference be that some see RC as non-Christian baptism. Whereas RB will recognize that Presbyterians are brothers, but that their baptism was not valid?

Again I do want to point out that I do understand the difference between the anabaptist view and the RB view of baptism. I know that they are not the same. I am just stating that I believe that the lumping of both groups together will continue to happen (fairly or not) as long as both groups require rebaptism from fellow brothers in Christ.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

Is it typical for churches to even care what the convention says? I grew up in the SBC and none of them knew what the Convention recommended, nor did they care (granted I realize that this could be just a coincidence). Do you think churches will jettison the translation because of this recommendation?


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 16, 2011)

> Honestly I do not know how to prevent the association especially when most credos do not recognize the baptism of those who were baptized as a child



The association will continue so long as non-credobaptists will not bother to note the profound differences with historic anabaptists on vital doctrines. These brethren are (by credobaptists) credited for recognizing the need for baptizing, and hence, admitting to the membership of the church, only those who articulate on their own behalf a saving attachment to Christ.

That being said, credobaptists strongly reject the historic Anabaptist view of (1) divine revelation which is utterly subjective and sub-biblical, (2) aberrant views of God’s sovereignty, sanctification, and eschatology which all flow out of #1.

It is admittedly tiresome to be painted with the Anabaptist brush by Reformed brethren who ought to know better.


----------



## MW (Jun 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I've searched the forums here before on this subject (the difference). However I've seen multiple times from different sources many Baptist brothers being called "anabaptists" with a very negative tone. How do we defend people who hold to credo-baptism from negative attacks.



The Belgic Confession, one of the accepted confessions of this board, refers to the error of the Anabaptists who are not content with a single baptism once received and also condemn the baptism of the children of believers.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

Everyone's views are subject to negative attacks from those who disagree. One would hope that the disagreement be charitable and constructive rather than slanderous and ill-informed.

The names of many movements and denominations were the result of names their opponents lobbed at them--Baptist, Methodist, Puritan and perhaps even Christian as well (Acts 11:26.)


----------

